# Friesian/TWH cross?



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

First off a lot of people on here are anti-breeding. Especially cross breeding. So you are going to catch a lot of flack for it. I had this same thought a few years ago when I was going to trade a horse for a lovely black walker mare and I searched the web to see what I could find out about the cross. It was a selfish idea on my part. I quickly learned the cross is a hit or miss. I don't know about your area but around here there are some Amish farmers who are crossing this Friesian stallion to their Percheron mares and Standardbred mares. From what I can see the foals that are Standardbred cross are far more homely looking than the Percheron cross. 

You may also find it hard to get a Friesian stallion owner to breed to your mare. If they do they are usually out for money. A lot of people will look down on a cross like that because they believe the Friesian breed should not be outcrossed. It was the same when I was looking into buying/breeding a HaflingerXGypsy Horse. Some people scoffed at the idea. But really they are both draft ponies. About the same size, same build and evidently Haflingers carry enough of the feather gene to pass it along to their foals because both of my crosses have it.

You may not get any feathering on your cross at all. From what I have been told (and I could be wrong) feathering is a recessive gene. If you want something that looks like a Friesian without buying one try a Percheron cross. There are plenty out there that are mistaken for Friesian or Friesian crosses. As far as your Walker goes the two breeds really do not carry anything in common. They are not built the same, don't have the same gaits and a foal from the two would be just what you need a trail horse. Possibly nothing more. Upon my research I would not cross the two. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## RD11 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have never seen or even heard of that cross before and i have no idea why that would be negatively thought of, but my guess is that it would make a horse that would be spunky, but probaly easily trainable, with a good disposition, and i bet it would have very smooth gaits. Also i would imagine the cross to have a high-headset, slimmer bone structure(probably won't be exceptionally muscular), long mane and tail, and a big/long face probably w/ a roman nose. Now i don't know for certain, like i said iv'e never met one, but by combining the traits i know TW and Fresians have i would assume the cross would be like i said. I think it would be a good horse and i would definitely give it a try. Good luck!...


----------



## WVcountrygirl (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for your opinion! I'm not into breeding animals & was only considering it one time, which may not even happen after research. My husband & I ran a very successful AKC/UKC Beagle field trialing kennel for years resulting in 9 out of 11 of our dogs becoming either dual or tripple champions & we still never bred a litter. The pups would've had excellent homes before being born & all of our dogs had the proper tests done but there's so many tests, procedures, & unknowns involved when breeding not to mention all the already homeless dogs (beagles especially) that we decided not to.

I just don't want people to think that I'm taking breeding an animal lightly, it's very serious or that I'm someone who wants to breed everything they own because "their pet would make a great mom" or my kids need to witness the "miracle of life." That's why I'm asking these questions, to see if this cross is even worth considering & again thank you for taking the time to reply, I value all opinions whether positive or negative (=


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It's not unheard of. I found several pictures and video of the cross online. I'm saying I wouldn't do it not that you shouldn't. I know how it is to want a Friesian or Gypsy. A lot of people will tell you to wait until you can afford one but I'm not good at waiting. I love my crosses. They are beautiful and people ask about them all the time. : )


----------



## WVcountrygirl (Aug 4, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> It's not unheard of. I found several pictures and video of the cross online. I'm saying I wouldn't do it not that you shouldn't. I know how it is to want a Friesian or Gypsy. A lot of people will tell you to wait until you can afford one but I'm not good at waiting. I love my crosses. They are beautiful and people ask about them all the time. : )


I agree, it seems it would be either a hit or miss. I can see the cross going either way but I'm willing to keep the foal regardless. My dream outcome would be a solid black colt, noticable feathering, full/wavy mane & tail, gaited like a TWH, & 16hh+...I can hope, right lol? When I was looking for my new TWH I tried to find a mare with excellent breeding first, then qualitites to up my chances in getting what I want if I ever decided to cross her with a friesian. She's 15.2hh, solid black with a white strip & snip, & she has a thick & wavy mane/tail...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Just remember you may get little to no feathering.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

And you might not get a gait-- or you could get a pace. Drafts tend to be rough rides, so I can't imagine one pacing.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Quality Friesian stallions will not breed to non-Friesian mares because their registry does not allow it.

This leaves you with lesser quality stallions to pick from. 

This is part of the reason that Friesian crosses are so looked down upon.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Quality Friesian stallions will not breed to non-Friesian mares because their registry does not allow it.
> 
> This leaves you with lesser quality stallions to pick from.
> 
> This is part of the reason that Friesian crosses are so looked down upon.


This, exactly.

The German registry allows for outcrosses, but the Dutch registry does not. Any horse who can't make it in the Dutch registry as an approved breeding stallion is usually registered with the German registry. So by default, you only have stallions to pick from who weren't good enough to make it into the Dutch registry.

Breeding is a crapshoot at best, and crosses are even more random. About the only thing you're likely to get is a black foal, since both parents are black. It's not a given, but it's _likely_. What parent it will or won't look like, and whether or not it'll be gaited are all up in the air.

I'm not anti-breeding, but I'm not sure just what you expect out of this cross. You may get the best of both parents, or you may get the absolute worst.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I personally owned a Freisian/Walker cross mare. She was, hands down, the worst horse I had ever owned. I had her work with three different trainers, and all three gave up on her. After trying for a year to get her resolved, I sold her. 

She would drag anyone who tried to lead her unless a chain was over her nose. 

If she was taken out of the stall and put in the pasture, even just long enough to clean her stall, she would pace herself into a lather. 

She WAS gaited, but had difficulty staying in gait and had a tendency to drop into a pace if any speed was added on at all. To my understanding, most of the crosses AREN'T gaited. 

She was witchy, she kicked anyone and anything, just overall a bad tempered horse. She took me "skiing" all the way back to the barn more times than I could count, in the 1 year I owned her. Now I didn't breed her or raise her, and I only had her for a year. I had taken her on knowing she was a project, but she's the only project I have ever had that I had to admit defeat, acknowledge she was beyond my ability to help, and sell her on to someone else who knew of her issues. 





















Honestly, in hindsight, the ONLY thing that mare had going for her was she was pretty. Aside from that, she was the worst horse I have ever owned.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are some more examples of what you might get:
Isabeau










Several here:
Kristull Friesian Horses For Sale













This one looks nice...


----------



## WVcountrygirl (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies, all of them were helpful!


----------



## amt73 (Dec 27, 2011)

WVcountrygirl said:


> First off, I'm in love with friesians & have wanted one since I can remember but can't really afford one. I currently own my 2nd favorite, a very well bred Tennessee Walking horse mare. I bought her specifically to one day breed to a friesian because she is solid black which I'm hoping will make my chances of a solid black foal greater. So anyway my ultimate goal is to get a foal that resembles a purebred friesian, not to fool anyone but just for myself since I can't afford the "real thing."
> 
> So my question is, after researching a little I've seen a lot of people with negative opinions on this cross, why? Also what are some likely results as far as what the foal is/is capable of? Any & all opinions either bad or good would be appreciated, thanks!!!
> 
> Oh & although I do show my TWH, my intentions for the foal are just for trail riding.


My friend just had a colt out of her TWH mare bred to a friesian in august. He's adorable and ALL black. here's some pics he does sun bleach even though his mother does not.
there are plunty of good friesian stallions avabile for cross breeding, just might have to pay a little more for stud fee's i have a friesian cross myself w 1/4arab1/4APHA.
TWH/friesian








http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...391719745_701049744_10944330_1970817132_n.jpg
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...392034745_701049744_10944331_1308411163_n.jpg


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

A friend of mine has a Friesian/Morgan cross. Sire was the Friesian and Dam was a Morgan. Hershey is a very nice boy - well mannered and he is gorgeous. His owner is a German Cowgirl in Texas (that is what she calls herself!) and she does eventing and dressage on Hershey. She wins ribbons galore on him but said this past week that she realizes Hershey has his limits on what he can and can't do. She does loads of trail riding with Hershey also and he does a great job on trail riding. 

Hershey has very little on no feathering on his legs but does have a glorious mane and tail.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

I hardly know anything about Friesens except that they are gorgeous.

But I do know walkers. I would not breed a walker to a non-gaited breed. Honestly, I would not breed a walker to anything but a walker.

IMO, I do not see how the two breeds would compliment the other. 

My 2 cents.


----------

